# How do I swirch off emails of uk-m posts?



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Email inbox is getting clogged up

How do I switch off emails of uk-m posts?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Put it in spam folder then all future emails should be diverted


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Deselect all of the email tick boxes in the notification settings list (click on the notification icon, then the settings option at the top to get to this).


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

No sorry I meant how to switch off using the forum's options


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> No sorry I meant how to switch off using the forum's options


Did my reply answer your question? Have a feeling we may have cross-posted, and you were replying to Swole Troll?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yep. Got it now.

Thanks to both of you.


----------

